# Help!



## Forgotmynamesorry (Apr 11, 2009)

I have some Eastern Blacknose Dace, but they keep dying. I've looked all over the internet for help, but I can't find anything. I have the pH right, I feed them twice a day at least, but they still die. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What type of tank set up do you have? You you have lots of water current?

Could you let us know your water change schedual and hardware you are using?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

what's your water temp and current like in the tank? They need colder temps and lots of water current and high oxygenation.


----------



## Forgotmynamesorry (Apr 11, 2009)

I turned off the water current I had because I thought that could be the problem. It's a 10 gallon tank with 2 fry; all the others died. I have the temperature at around 60 degrees, and I put plants in the water.

Thanks for the quick replies .

Edit: When I got to my tank, one more had died, sadly. I turned the current on, and that one fry lasted the night.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Ouch, sorry for your loss. Hopefully the lack of current was the culprit.


----------



## Forgotmynamesorry (Apr 11, 2009)

No problem. Turns out that I had Fathead minnows, and I got a few more that seem to be doing well.


----------



## Billy Fisher (Apr 16, 2009)

Forgotmynamesorry said:


> I have some Eastern Blacknose Dace, but they keep dying. I've looked all over the internet for help, but I can't find anything. I have the pH right, I feed them twice a day at least, but they still die. Can anyone help me?


Right, Blacknose Dace are Cyprinids (Coldwater) and like cold, well oxygenated water conditions. Check the temperature, and if it is too high, buy a water cooler. To oxygenate the water, buy oxygenating tablets, or/and an airpump and airstone. Make sure you do frequent water changes, with a siphon, and make sure the Ammonia (NH3) and Nitrite levels are at zero. Try to keep relatively low Nitrate levels. Also, just as important as the pH (do not forget) is the dH, the Carbonate hardness, and you can adjust this, just like the pH with a liquid. Look out for this in shops, after buying an accurate test kit to test pH, Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate and dH. pH should be about 7.0, and, maybe a little bit below, dH about 10 and, maybe a little above. Also, make sure your filtration is good, and biologically mature, keep the light on for max. 9 hours per day, and make sure the water remains clear, if not, tryHere is your shopping list below:

Airpump with airstone
Accurate test kit that tests all of those above
Thermometer, and Water cooler/heater if temperarture (should be about 18c) is inaccurate
Oxygenating tablets (required if no airpump, but optional if there is one).
Water softner/hardner/alkalier/acidifier, if pH and dH are inaccurate.
Possibly better filtration/filter medium.

Hope you find this useful!


----------



## Forgotmynamesorry (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks so much  . I've found everything useful here.


----------

